#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: total station Trimble M3

## vsinertia

Πωλείται γεωδαιτικός σταθμός Trimble M3  , ελαφρός μεταχειρισμένος. 4.000¤
για οποιαδήποτε ερώτηση τηλ: 69xxxxxxxx

Επικοινωνία επιτρέπεται μόνο μέσω email και π.μ..
Δείτε τους Κανόνες Λειτουργίας της ενότητας των Αγγελιών.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------

